
Microsoft is beating Apple and Samsung in the battle for consumer mindshare - hackhackhack
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/01/07/forrester-microsoft-beating-apple-samsung-battle-consumer-mindshare/
======
lambersley
I use Forrester, Gartner, IDC quite regularly (unfortunately); you have to
read what they report with a grain of salt. First check who commissioned the
study...

